# Tankless Gas Water Heaters



## north star

*> = <*

This is a Commercial application.  We are using the 2011 NEC.

*QUESTION # 1:*
Are Tankless Gas Water Heaters "required" to be installed
on dedicated electrical circuits, or can a non-dedicated electrical
circuit be used ?

*QUESTION # 2:*
If Tankless Gas Water Heaters are installed on dedicated
electrical circuits, are those circuits "required" to be GFCI
protected ?

Please provide applicable Code Sections if possible.

Thank you !   

*< = >*


----------



## Gregg Harris

north star said:


> *> = <*
> 
> This is a Commercial application.  We are using the 2011 NEC.
> 
> *QUESTION # 1:*
> Are Tankless Gas Water Heaters "required" to be installed
> on dedicated electrical circuits, or can a non-dedicated electrical
> circuit be used ?
> 
> *QUESTION # 2:*
> If Tankless Gas Water Heaters are installed on dedicated
> electrical circuits, are those circuits "required" to be GFCI
> protected ?
> 
> Please provide applicable Code Sections if possible.
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> *< = >*


 

Dedicated recommended by most manufacturers, but not required. No GFCI
or AFCI to be used.


----------



## ICE

Most tankless water heaters are placed outdoors.  The attachment plug serves as the disconnect and the receptacle shall be protected by GFCI.  If there's a new circuit that serves only exterior receptacles, no AFCI is required.  If the receptacle is added to a circuit, there's most likely a requirement for AFCI.


----------



## Msradell

ICE said:


> Most tankless water heaters are placed outdoors.



ICE, you've been drinking too much of that California Kool-Aid!   I personally
bet that probably at least 80% of tankless hot water heaters are installed
indoors. Putting them outdoors does not make much sense in most parts of
the country.


----------



## north star

*$ = = = =*

Thanks to all for your input !  

*= = = = $*


----------



## Francis Vineyard

north star said:


> *> = <*
> 
> This is a Commercial application.  We are using the 2011 NEC.
> 
> *QUESTION # 1:*
> Are Tankless Gas Water Heaters "required" to be installed
> on dedicated electrical circuits, or can a non-dedicated electrical
> circuit be used ?
> 
> *QUESTION # 2:*
> If Tankless Gas Water Heaters are installed on dedicated
> electrical circuits, are those circuits "required" to be GFCI
> protected ?
> 
> Please provide applicable Code Sections if possible.
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> *< = >*


Assuming fuel fired WH

#1. 110.3 (B)

#2. 210.8 (B)


----------



## ICE

Msradell said:


> ICE, you've been drinking too much of that California Kool-Aid!   I personally
> bet that probably at least 80% of tankless hot water heaters are installed
> indoors. Putting them outdoors does not make much sense in most parts of
> the country.


Sometimes I forget that there is more to the USA than just California.

If Columbus had landed at Santa Monica, everywhere beyond Bakersfield would still be wilderness.


----------



## steveray

If it is in the basement, everything (receptacles) is GFCI now (although I think that is 2014) sump pump, condensate pump, HVAC equip, freezer, etc...


----------



## mark handler

In temperate climates, with no basements,  most will be installed outside. Especially in homes built pre 70's.
Small homes do not have the space inside.


----------



## Dan Karimi

Needs to be GFCI protected, so if you have a tankless water heater in the garage, it should be protected as well you can installed this method. 
You can viste this site all Service provide Hvac contractors, tankless water heaters, Gas furnace service, etc


----------



## north star

*& = & = &*
*
...continuing with this Topic.*
*
I have an Industrial Hygiene Report stating that an existing non-GFCI rated receptacle,*
*located underneath a Tankless Water Heater, is to have a GFCI rated Receptacle installed.

Q1):  Per the `17 NEC, ...is a GFCI rated Receptacle required in this location ?

Thank you for your input !
*
*& = & = &*


----------



## Beniah Naylor

north star said:


> *& = & = &*
> 
> *...continuing with this Topic.*
> 
> *I have an Industrial Hygiene Report stating that an existing non-GFCI rated receptacle,*
> *located underneath a Tankless Water Heater, is to have a GFCI rated Receptacle installed.
> 
> Q1):  Per the `17 NEC, ...is a GFCI rated Receptacle required in this location ?
> 
> Thank you for your input !*
> 
> *& = & = &*


2017 NEC, the water heater itself has no GFCI requirements attached to it.

However, if the receptacle that serves the water heater is within 6' of a sink, (or in a garage as mentioned above), or anywhere else that is required to be GFCI protected, then you would have to GFCI protect that receptacle whether a water heater is plugged into it or not.

See NEC 210.8 (B)


----------



## north star

*@ @ < > @ @*

*Thank you Beniah !..........The Receptacles in question are not near any other water sources.**
*
*@ @ < > @ @*


----------

